# Parelli - natural horsemanship



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been posted before, just wondering what peoples opinions are of Parelli, do you think its a natural way to bond with your horse or just a different training method which well behaved horses respond too?

My share horse is parelli trained (14.3 cob), and i have been doing parelli with him for 3 years, he seems to enjoy most parts of it but sometimes it can be a bit repetitive '7 games' and we do use different obstacles to make things more interesting  He loves liberty (playing off-line). Personally i think Parelli can be used in the wrong way, but when it's used patiently and properly it can work with the right horse. I prefer Monty Roberts methods alot more but haven't been able to use any of his methods yet. 

Many thanks 
EffyJiggy


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

To be honest I did look into parelli and also Monty Roberts, I do lean more towards Monty as I think my horse will respond more to Monty Roberts methods.... mind you I could watch the way how Monty works with horses all day!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ken Faulkener was my mentor. I had an arab and Ken's way really worked. I found it a more gentle approach.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Ken Faulkener was my mentor. I had an arab and Ken's way really worked. I found it a more gentle approach.


has he got a web site that I can have a look at? I am always open to new gentle ways of schooling and spending time with my 2


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I think both Parelli and Monty have their places, I personally don't use one strict method with my horses but use little bit of everything and bits of my own methods


----------

